# Summer Sausage vs Salami vs Bologna



## bones1948 (Sep 11, 2015)

I have only made summer sausage and was wondering if someone could tell me what the differences are between making summer sausage verses bologna vs salami.  Is there a big difference in taste?  Why would someone make bologna  and not salami or summer sausage.  I was wanting to try making salami and bologna.  Is it much different then making summer sausage.

Steve


----------



## tropics (Sep 11, 2015)

Bones1948 said:


> I have only made summer sausage and was wondering if someone could tell me what the differences are between making summer sausage verses bologna vs salami.  Is there a big difference in taste?  Why would someone make bologna  and not salami or summer sausage.  I was wanting to try making salami and bologna.  Is it much different then making summer sausage.
> 
> Steve


Bologna is made with meat that is pureed,summer sausage and salami can be made with different grinds

Spices cures all have a part as well as mixing.

Use the search bar and check each one

Richie


----------



## boykjo (Sep 12, 2015)

Steve, 

summer sausage and bologna is cured with cure #1 and cooked to an internal temp of 154. Bologna does not necessarily have to be pureed but most manufacturers do. 

Salami is a dry cured sausage that is dry cured with cure # 2 and is a fermented meat that is not cooked. You can make summer sausage that resembles a salami flavor but they are not the same

Hope this helps

Joe


----------

